# What about frozen chicks?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Volunteering at a wildlife rehab, we had to feed the predators thawed out 1 - 3 day old chicks that were purchased frozen. Is this OK to feed a pup? They would come in a gallon Ziploc bag, that they called chick bricks.
If so, "hair" and all? Not as a complete diet but once in a while. I think this should be OK as every chick contains RMBs, meat, organs etc and it's easy to feed.
There are online companies that sell these and more prey animals, even guinea pigs  
Checkout: Buy Frozen Chicks - Feeder Chicks - Discount Online
Curious about opinions.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Although I certainly understand the concept...I find it a little disturbing. Kinda makes me sad. 

I think my main concern would be what they fed the feeders. If you raised your own, you'd know what they consumed. But bulk feeders such as this site, would have to feed something that would cause the feeders to grow quickly as they sell by the pound. 

Since you have first hand knowledge of the company (where you volunteer) I wonder if you could find out exactly what they fed.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Although I certainly understand the concept...I find it a little disturbing. Kinda makes me sad.


When I first started there, I felt nauseated but you get used to it. I know, sounds awful. But we happily feed our dogs parts of other animals including chicken. I am just curious about the nutritional value of day chicks. My friend's dog catches mice and eats them like potato chips. But I would never feed them guinea piggies... We are so inconsistent, favoring one animal over another.


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

Chicks are not a good source of calcium so be careful about that. They actually aren't great for wildlife because of that reason, mice are much more healthy for the animal consuming them. Short term they're OK, long term they aren't.


----------

